# Is it ok for horses to eat clover



## kingzeus (30 July 2011)

Hello all,

The field that my horse has moved into is covered in clover, is it ok for them to eat???? &#58373;


----------



## NOISYGIRL (30 July 2011)

I think so,  but not good for Lamanitics but don't know the reason, maybe higher in sugar ??


----------



## irish_only (30 July 2011)

I think I have got this the right way round. White is ok, red contains arsenic? and too much is obviously very bad.


----------



## irish_only (30 July 2011)

Found a link.  www.qldhorsecouncil.com/.../ ...

Red clover and alsike clover
The toxins associated with red clover and alsike clover poisoning are not presently known. There is some evidence that the toxic effects may be caused by a mycotoxin-producing fungus that is commonly associated with these clovers.
The horse seems to be the only animal species susceptible to poisoning by red clover and alsike clover. The toxins in these clovers cause liver damage with secondary photosensitation.
Poisoning of horses by alsike clover and red clover has been recorded in Canada, the United States and several other countries but there are no confirmed Australian reports in the literature.
Clovers are usually present in pasture as part of a mix of legumes and grasses. Most reports of red clover and alsike clover poisoning in the literature have noted that the pasture grazed by affected horses was dominated by clover, or that ingested hay contained large amounts of clover. Researchers estimate that a diet containing greater than 50% red clover or alsike clover can cause liver damage in horses. The condition can occur at any time of year but it seems to occur most often after an unusually long and wet spring.
The effects of the toxins are cumulative and signs of poisoning can appear within 2  4 weeks of ingesting red clover or alsike clover but in some cases it may be months before signs appear. The time of onset and the severity of symptoms depend on the amount of toxic clovers in the diet of the horse.

Signs of alsike clover and red clover poisoning
The initial sign of poisoning is usually photosensitisation that is a secondary effect of liver damage. Horses with areas of unpigmented skin are most commonly diagnosed with red clover or alsike clover poisoning and this is probably because they are more susceptible to photosensitisation. Horses with dark skin may show no sign of photosensitisation before the appearance of other signs indicating liver damage. These horses are at most risk because the disease is often at a more advanced stage when diagnosed. The signs of poisoning are variable and may include:
Photosensitisation - redness and swelling of the skin in unpigmented areas. The nose,

lips and around the eyes are areas commonly affected. The skin may crack and weep fluid.
Depression
Aimless wandering
Head pressing - the horse may push its head against a wall or other surface
Incoordination
Loss of appetite
Yawning
Muscle tremors
Mild colic
Blindness
Inability to swallow
In severe cases the horse may progress to episodes of violent excitation, then coma and death


There is no specific treatment for red clover and alsike clover poisoning. Veterinary attention should be sought if red clover or alsike clover poisoning is suspected in a horse. A comprehensive liver function test can assist in the diagnosis of horses showing signs of red clover or alsike clover poisoning.
Mild cases will usually recover if the toxic clover is removed from the diet. Horses displaying signs of photosensitisation should be kept out of the sun to help the skin heal. Veterinary treatment and supportive care may help with recovery. Horses showing signs of advanced liver disease have little chance of survival


----------



## Clava (30 July 2011)

My field is sown with clover and we have grazed it for 40 years just fine, but it can cause mineral balancing problems.


----------



## irish_only (30 July 2011)

My vet had her mares grazing on land undersown with clover for the sheep. She found her best mare staggering, had gone through the fencing, and appeared to be blind. Dashed for the trailer to bring her in and in that short time she went through more fencing. Ended up putting this one down, and another one that lost its sight is being 'managed'. She took the dead one to university hospital for PM, and it was found to be due to the clover.


----------



## Clava (31 July 2011)

irish_only said:



			My vet had her mares grazing on land undersown with clover for the sheep. She found her best mare staggering, had gone through the fencing, and appeared to be blind. Dashed for the trailer to bring her in and in that short time she went through more fencing. Ended up putting this one down, and another one that lost its sight is being 'managed'. She took the dead one to university hospital for PM, and it was found to be due to the clover.
		
Click to expand...

Alsike clover (the toxic one) grows very tall and flowers and leaves come off multiply stems, the non-toxic clover (which I have, white clover) has individual leaves and flowers coming off a long running ground stem with roots which come off it at intervals. Check which clover you have before you panic.


----------



## Clava (2 August 2011)

I found this link which is very helpful
http://www.omafra.gov.on.ca/english/livestock/horses/facts/info_alsike_clover.htm


----------



## kingzeus (2 August 2011)

Thanks for all the info guys! It's White clover in the field so fingers crossed it's ok!!


----------



## Sianage (3 August 2011)

A friend of mine has a 4 year old mare who was diagnosed with Cauda Equina Syndrome about 2 years ago. It was thought she had got it from eating White Clover which apparently contains low levels of hydrogen cyanide. My friend has also done a study about this investigating how much HCN is in white clover.

Horse is OK now but was ataxic at the time and is also now incontinent.

....hope this helps!! :S


----------



## marotelle (17 November 2011)

Hi,
I am new to this forum;I live in Belgium and breed american Miniature poneys.
This spring 4 of my mares aborted,another went to term but the foal died within hours of its birth.A two year old filly was fine in the morning or at least showing no worrying symptoms but later was found dead in the field around four pm.She hadn't struggled (the grass aroundher was totally undisturbed)
I noticed that the remaining mares were not coming into season.
The field contained alot of white clover.
The University vet school of Liège confirmed the fact that they had noticed that sheep and cows stopped cycling correctly when indulging in too much clover.Once removed from the field they would come back in season a few weeks or months later and unless they had been exposed to the clover for a too lengthy period(we are talkingabout years versus months)they usually 
became fertile once more.
Ps:My mares were removed straight away when the two year old was found dead . I obviously did not have them covered and blood tests revealed no major problem.Three of them have come in season late autumn but whatever
happens I am resting everyone.
The field has been treated and has been reploughed with NO clover what soever.
The cause of death in the two year old remains a mystery(They are wormed
vacinated and well cared for).
Please forgive my english it is not my first language.


----------

